# Warriors sign Maurice Evans



## Damian Necronamous

It's a three-year deal worth just over $6 million total...he's a great steal at that price.

PG: Monta Ellis...Marcus Williams...C.J. Watson
SG: Corey Maggette...Maurice Evans...Marco Belinelli
SF: Stephen Jackson...Anthony Randolph
PF: Al Harrington...Brandan Wright...Richard Hendrix
C: Andris Biedrins...Ronny Turiaf...Kosta Perovic

You know, the jury is now out on whether this team can make the playoffs. I'd expect Portland, Denver, LA and Golden State to all be scrambling for that last spot.


----------



## The Solution

Sorry but losing Jason Richardson one year and then Baron Davis the following year makes you guys back to that old rebuilding stage. Cause I never really saw Monta Ellis as a 1st option scorer.


----------



## Blue

Maurice is now holding out for more money..................lolololo. 



> After initially agreeing to a three-year, $6.4 million contract with the Warriors, free agent Maurice Evans has changed his mind and is holding out for more money.
> It always comes down to money, doesn't it? Assuming the two sides reach an agreement, Golden State is unlikely to match the Clippers offer sheet for Kelenna Azubuike -- they only have until Friday to do so. Jul. 23 - 7:23 pm et


LMAO

http://www.contracostatimes.com/ci_9969553?source=rss


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

Well, if he doesn't sign afterall this, at least there'll be more minutes to go around for Belinelli and the other young bucks.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

LOL! And now the Warriors match the Clippers' offer to Azubuike!

Way to go, Evans.


----------



## Zuca

Maybe Clippers will sign Maurice Evans now that Kelenna offer was matched.


----------



## joser

ughhh Clips don't want evans. we really wanted Azubuike. 

Warriors fan, would you have prefered Evans or Azuibuike?


----------



## gi0rdun

They have both now! :S


----------



## scapegoat

good signing. if the w's can sign biedrins, i like their chances more than the clippers or nuggets. the pressure is on wright and i feel that he'll deliver.


----------



## Blue

Well, Evans just signed with the Hawks...... 3 years, 7.5 mil. Good for him.


----------



## WhoDaBest23

Well Evans got that extra $1 million with the Hawks. He'd have more PT there anyways now that Azubuike's back. I'd rather see Belinelli or Randolph get some burn for the Warriors (well if Nellie's willing to give it to them).


----------



## gi0rdun

Oh so they didn't get Evans... Ok.


----------

